# Cat litter disposal on farm



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello, I am considering using a couple of burn barrels and recycling to get rid of my trash. It seems everything would work fine (I don't have much trash to begin with, and the rest is a few recyclables.) My trash collection has gone up to 56.00 for three months and I am trying to conserve as much as possible. 
Now the problem, I have a few elderly indoor only cats, who cannot go out due to health problems etc. They share two litter boxes. I also have four cats who go out in the day but come in at night (because of coyotes.) They have a few boxes too. One outdoor only cat. 
I use clumping cat litter and the waste goes out in the trash everyday. Its too much to "pour down mole holes" as suggested here before. And it doesn't seem to break down, just gets like concrete, probably won't burn. Any suggestions? Mary.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I have the same issue, I have no formal trash service, due to the cost. I recycle everything and burn the "wet" garbage once a week in a hot burn barrel fire.
On my sisters suggestion, I switched to using a litter that is ground corn cobs, and I dispose of it by putting it in the compost. 
I sift the logs out first - the litter I use is the clumping variety and it does a good job of controlling odors. FWIW, I have 4 cats that are indoor/outdoor and they have tested this brand, and it works.
It also does not track badly in the house. 
For some reason, I can't remember the name of it!
BUT I bought it at Walmart - 10 lb bag for $8.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Its an idea, but would you use that compost on veggies? I'll have to examine the costs. Presently I buy 50# of clumping litter for $12.50 at the feed store. 
I could collect the old litter in a bucket for a few days (with a lid) and carry it up into the back field and dump it into a big hole up there. I guess one day it would biodegrade?


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

You could do like the folks at Ernest Hemingway's house do. They buy the compostable kind and fertilize the grounds with it, non-edible portions of course. In this case, you could have the edible garden compost and the non-edible or tree compost.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

If you're using the usual clay-based clumping litter, it will not burn or biodegrade.

Nor will the evil within.

The evil might dissipate though time, invading the souls of anyone who might happen across it. But the clay will pretty much stay there in a clump.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Might use it in a sink hole that needs filling?


----------



## triplejmom (Sep 8, 2006)

I use the regular kind (clay) and when it's time to change the box we dump it into the manure pile, that eventually gets spread in our fields.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

We use 50# bags of the absorbent oil dry product (maybe Sta Dri) available in Farm & Fleet's automotive section. Works great for three indoor/outdoor cats. The used stuff goes on the burn pile and will eventually get buried in an area that needs fill. I have also thought about spreading it on the half-mile gravel lane. Can be used on the sidewalk when it's icy (after sifting out the recycled food).

Peg


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I compost mine. I have several compost bins, which I turn regularly. I make sure to mix it with adequate amounts of dry/green material. I do not have a problem with using it fully "cooked" on my gardens.
If you think about it, its probably more sanitary than cow manures, which are spread uncomposted on gardens. In this case you are using a product that is bio-degradeable.
I used to use clay products, then the environmental issues with them (along with the disposal issues) changed my habits.


----------



## Organic Cowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Great ideas. I'll try switching my ferret over to the oil-dry stuff.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I know a woman who has (or had last I talked to her) thirteen indoor cats, yet when you walk into her house you don't detect any odor (even though I went in via the room where the litter box was). She uses pellets meant for pellet stoves for litter. I've tried this at home and they work well once the cats accept them -- they don't take well to changes of any kind. It's less expensive than regular cat litter, and it's compostable.

Kathleen


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Some good ideas there. I used to work at a farm store and someone was buying the pellet stove pellets for cat boxes. Why didn't I think of that! I will check out the prices on them and if it is do-able I will switch (slowly) and put the waste into the manure pile. Thanks everyone you've been a big help! Or I will use the plain clay litter or sta-dri. Mary.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

I use the old clay litter. Compost it seperate and use it to fill in holes in the driveway. If anyone complains that I have a sh**ty driveway.....they're right.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We use river sand or sometimes saw dust.

The cats like it.

We compost all of it.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

We put some down the ground squirrel holes. The rest goes into the burn pit. Contrary to Oggie's assertions, the evil does burn off.

I just started to put a little sawdust into the litter box to cut down on the toxic gasses it emits. It helps! Kind of like a kitty sawdust toilet!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Every Wed is trash day in the town where I work. So I bring the cat litter and put out with the trash from work...


----------



## Organic Cowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh yeah, great point on the pellet stove pellets. We used to them on our ferrets and cats when we had easy access to them. Under $6 for a 50 lb bag and smelled WAY better than Yesterday's News, Feline Pine or any of the clay litters. I'm a BIG FAN....had totally forgotten about them.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I never thought of that (wood stove pellets). I'm going to have to try a bag and see how that works out.

Thanks for a great discussion and solutions guys!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I always thought that the problem using cat litter in the food gardens was because of parasites that people could get from it. But, when I used to dump my cat litter, minus the "lumps," I'd put it in an area that will only ever be used for flowers. I didn't plant there until the following season, and the flowers did/are doing fine.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Any well composted cat litter (minus the "Logs" which should be disposed of like human waste) is fine to use. Composting gets pretty hot - the internal temps of the pile can literally get hot enough to catch fire. 
The key is composting thoroughly and using a material that does not make a soil problem worse. In my yard, the soil is already too much in clay, so adding clay litter to the composts is counterproductive.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

In case any one is interested, I called TSC and the pellets for stoves are now 5.99 for 40#. I will certainly give it a try. maybe I can save money two fold, cheaper litter and no trash service fees! Mary..


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so glad you asked this question; I've been wondering what to do too.

So there is a clumping litter out there somewhere that is biodegradable? Ohiogal, can you obtain for us the name of the litter you're talking about?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Shepherd said:


> I'm so glad you asked this question; I've been wondering what to do too.
> 
> So there is a clumping litter out there somewhere that is biodegradable? Ohiogal, can you obtain for us the name of the litter you're talking about?


We have also used wood pellets.

Though this week we have had problems with cats getting into our grains and pooping in the grain. They seem to like pooping in oats.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> Contrary to Oggie's assertions, the evil does burn off.


No, the Tootsie Rolls and lemonade might burn, but the evil remains.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

...crunchy granola bars according to my enthusiastic dogs...



Could the cat litter go on a Humanure pile to compost? I currently use clay clumping but may consider other alternatives... I put mine currently in an area that had a earthslide. 

I know it shouldn't be put on edibles without being HEAVILY composted... Same with Humanure I've read...


----------



## rider (Feb 11, 2003)

i use the clay litter non clumping when i dump the box i dump it along the fence line around the yard as i read once it keeps the deer out and i have no deer in the yard i dont know if it because of the cat litter or just cause also the grass where i spread the litter is the prettiest green tall grass you have ever seen the deer come up with in about 10 feet of fence line and look but dont come over fence and its just split rail our big old watch dog could care less about deer unless they are getting next to his bed which is the ton bales i feed he sleeps in the hay which he guards with his life


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

rider said:


> i use the clay litter non clumping when i dump the box i dump it along the fence line around the yard as i read once it keeps the deer out and i have no deer in the yard i dont know if it because of the cat litter or just cause also the grass where i spread the litter is the prettiest green tall grass you have ever seen the deer come up with in about 10 feet of fence line and look but dont come over fence and its just split rail our big old watch dog could care less about deer unless they are getting next to his bed which is the ton bales i feed he sleeps in the hay which he guards with his life


Periods are our friend


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

the mama said:


> I use the old clay litter. Compost it seperate and use it to fill in holes in the driveway. If anyone complains that I have a sh**ty driveway.....they're right.


We just dump our litter boxes into driveway holes. We've got one hole in our 1/2 mile drive that's been full of cat litter for over a year. Sand, etc. has covered the top and you would never know there had been a hole there...or that it was filled with cat litter!


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

We use the "Swheat" product made from wheat as it is flushable.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

back in winter our daughter was dumping the litter box out, just in piles in the field and i told her not to dump it there it would kill the hay. to make long story short back month or so ago when i mowed hay, guess where the best hay was? it was 2 feet taller than all the other hay so i told her to start dumping it back in the field just spread it out. looks like good fertilize to me just spread it over your grass or garden.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

The clumping clay is gross. It can also cause all kinds of internal issues for the cats if the are inclined to wash their tootsies frequently. I use the corn cob based stuff from Wally world, too. It is Pro Pet Fresh Results, made in the US. Arm & Hammer has one too but it is a bit more expensive. I have to check out the stuuf for oil spills as that is corn based now, too.

Oggie, are you banned from the pet forum? You always seem to find the kitty posts here and make a comment. I learned long ago not to be drinking when I read your comments as I like the computer screen to stay clean .


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Tab, the stuff you use does not clump?


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Arm & Hammer "Essentials".
So far I'm pretty impressed with the product.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

to use LESS litter we use an automatic litter box..that way you don't have to recyle the entire batch all the time..the machine removes the clumps every 20 minutes if the light is tripped..we do dispose of ours in the trash..but believe it could be buried in holes in the property mixed with compost..most of our property is already clay !!!


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's a nifty instructable that I found for creating a "green" litter box... it might help those looking for an alternative to clay based litters:

http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Green-Pee-Cat-Litter-System/


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Bringing this back from the past.. People talk about dumping the cat litter in holes in the drive way. Are you taking the poop out then drmping the clay litter. Then what do you do with the poop? Clumping cat litter and pooop would stick to tires?


----------



## Walter12 (Apr 30, 2018)

Consider buying a Nature Mill composter, if you can. It speeds up the composting considerably and kills many of the micro organism in cat waste


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

For 22 years I had two cat boxes in the house and we detested sifting it and instead used the cheapest clay litter and simply filled the boxes deeper than most folks and dumped it in a outlying area from the house every couple days and I added earthworms and wormcast to the area. Within a few months of dumping a pile, the worms broke down the piles and grass grew over them and I mowed over it. Only drawback was pouring the litter boxes deep cost us about $9 a week but to me it was a small price to avoid the gag time of sifting . on the upside though for the same $9 ,over 22 years I built up 1/4 acre of low laying ground to the same level as the rest of the property.

After all cats poop and pee outside anywhere there are cats.

Taking a soil sample from the area from where the grass was well established for soil testing along with samples from the rest of the property a year or so after I started the cat litter dump area showed none of the samples exceeding acceptable fecal and urea levels.

The only difference in the results of the litter dump area was that it had a higher clay content level than samples from other parts of the property.

My understanding is that the primary concern of cat litter toxicity is Toxoplasmosis which is only an issue to pregnant women who come into direct content with fairly fresh cat wastes in litter and the possibility of passing birth defects to the fetus they are carrying via the umbilical cord, which is why Ob/Gyn doctors advise expecting mothers to not clean litter boxes during their pregnancies because the Toxoplasmosis concentrations in the litter box are so much higher than those on the cat's paws.

From what I read, after the baby is born, litter box avoidance can be reduced to proper hand washing after box tending.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Take the stuff outside and spread it around in a farm field, and let nature do its job. Ten cats won't do as much damage as one raccoon can do. 

geo


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Just Little Me said:


> Might use it in a sink hole that needs filling?


That is what I do. We have a LOT of sink holes and it will be a long time before any of them are close to full.


----------



## CDavis (Jan 28, 2021)

the mama said:


> I use the old clay litter. Compost it seperate and use it to fill in holes in the driveway. If anyone complains that I have a sh**ty driveway.....they're right.


Amazing – this is what I have been doing, and exactly why I am researching! Truth is, it's not working so well. I have some chronic ruts in my driveway that appeared after the gas company did some digging while I was away. No matter how much I put into them, they sink again. Natch, I don't want the soiled litter on top so I cover it with soil.

Have just been wondering if adding sand might make a firmer mixture. (But the point was – using the materials at hand, and I don't have sand! Furthermore, should be gas company's responsibility, but I haven't roused myself to call and complain.)

Overall, I hate putting this litter into the garbage system. I have tax-paid garbage service, but I wonder what happens to it. (I compost all my organics.) And really not nice for the workers who have to handle it. (Sure I handle it – my CHOICE!)

I just think there has to be something better to do with it than toss it off to Sanitation.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have heard that a mix of clay and sand makes almost as hard a base as concrete. Worth a try anyway.

Plain clay cat litter is getting to be really hard to find. I got some one year to plant pond plants in. Looked at 3 stores but finally found a small bag at Walmart.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

If you're looking for plain clay cat litter, you could try WalMart. Last I saw was a brand called Special Kitty natural cat litter - I think it was about $5 for 25lbs.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Old thread but still a valid topic. I remember growing up we used the clay kind and it was as bad as plastic, after years it never seemed to degrade much. And woe to the person who accidentally stepped in its wake.

We use Swheat Scoop or corn cob for years now, made of corn or wheat, and fling it out back in the compost. I will never pay for kitty litter in the trash but I also don't want to leave a fortress of waste behind when I leave existence if I can help it.

My in-laws with a cattle barn used to spread it in the alley for cows not to slip on. Cats can carry parasites that negatively impact livestock (and other mammals), _Toxoplasma gondii_, is one and I personally wouldn't be willingly applying feces (especially from barn cats) around other animals. The latter can cause goats and sheep to abort.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'm probably a little simple, but never could understand people wanting to keep an open box of sh#t in the house.
No indoor cats, thanks.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> I'm probably a little simple, but never could understand people wanting to keep an open box of sh#t in the house.
> No indoor cats, thanks.


I have relatives who think this and they aren't animal people. If kept up, it doesn't smell. The corn-based litter we use has lavender oil in the mix so it smells better, or no worse, than my muck boots.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My first cat asked to be let out, like a dog, to do her business. The second has learned to enter and exit through the dog door.


----------



## alderum (Jan 15, 2021)

TRAILRIDER said:


> Hello, I am considering using a couple of burn barrels and recycling to get rid of my trash. It seems everything would work fine (I don't have much trash to begin with, and the rest is a few recyclables.) My trash collection has gone up to 56.00 for three months and I am trying to conserve as much as possible.
> Now the problem, I have a few elderly indoor only cats, who cannot go out due to health problems etc. They share two litter boxes. I also have four cats who go out in the day but come in at night (because of coyotes.) They have a few boxes too. One outdoor only cat.
> I use clumping cat litter and the waste goes out in the trash everyday. Its too much to "pour down mole holes" as suggested here before. And it doesn't seem to break down, just gets like concrete, probably won't burn. Any suggestions? Mary.


I use woodstove pellets and compost the poo in its own pile. It works good, doesn't smell (esp if you add a little bokashi bran) and doesn't track out of the litter boxes as easily. And it's cheap


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

TRAILRIDER said:


> Its an idea, but would you use that compost on veggies? I'll have to examine the costs. Presently I buy 50# of clumping litter for $12.50 at the feed store.
> I could collect the old litter in a bucket for a few days (with a lid) and carry it up into the back field and dump it into a big hole up there. I guess one day it would biodegrade?


Well it kinda stays a wet sticky mess you will step onto one day or drive something into. Its the left over scooping kind thats a problem. My trash collection went up 22% now $79 3 months. Dont seem like a lot but it sure adds up. We have not trash burning in the county. Do not so sure what to do. Recycling is a long drive and they close at the drop of rain wind cold so you bother lugging all the stuff only to find it closed
Guess dig a deeper hole for the cat litter and let the next generation owner deal with it.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Old thread I know.

I farm,I take a small loader bucket pile out to the fields every spring and strew it. I grow alfalfa corn and soybeans that don’t go directly to human mouths, so don’t view it as a problem.

the clay is just dirt, sure it’s a special icky clay but still, just dirt. The poo is fertilizer. I tend to dump it on my sandier ground, figure the water holding is good for the sand.....

I wouldn’t want to directly fertilize a garden and so forth. I understand that.

if you have a grove or other waste corner of land, I would thing the stuff will recycle itself eventually?


----------

